# Hé lộ cách đơn giản giúp nhận biết da bò thật và giả



## avocado (7/6/21)

Hé lộ cách đơn giản giúp nhận biết da bò thật và giả Ví da cao cấp rất bền, dùng rất thích nên chàng trai nào cũng mong muốn mình sở hữu được cho mình một chiếc ví da thật. Tuy nhiên, sổ tay bìa da tp hcm hiện nay trên thị trường đồ da hàng thật và giả lẫ lộn nên có rất nhiều người không nắm được cách nhận biết ví da thật và giả dẫn đến việc mua phải hàng nhái. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đối với các mẫu ví da giả thường được làm từ giá sổ tay bìa dacác chất liệu như vinyl, Pu với quy trình sản xuất ngày càng tinh sảo nên khiến khách hàng khó có thể nhận biết ví da thật và giả, đôi khi còn tưởng nhầm rằng sản phẩm đó của một nhãn hàng uy tín. Ví da giả cũng có nhiều loại, có loại da giả kém chất lượng nhưng cũng có loại có thể so được với da thật, tuy nhiên giá thành của loại này rất cao, có những loại còn đắt hơn da thật nhiều lần nhưng không có độ bền cao. Cách nhận biết ví da bò thật và giả 1. Nhìn Việc đầu tiên khi lựa chọn ví da bò là phải nhìn thật kỹ sản phẩm. Nếu là bóp da nam thật thì trên bề mặt da sẽ xuất hiện những vết lồi lõm, tùy vào quy trình thuộc da và gia công mà trên bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng và mềm nhưng vẫn để lại những vết gồ ghề tương đối. Trong khi đó bề mặt ví da bò giả lại rất bằng phẳng. 2. Sờ Nếu là ví da giả, khi sờ vào bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ trơn bóng nổi cộm của lớp nhựa được tạo ra từ các chất liệu tổng hợp khi chúng được làm cho sáng bóng. Điều này sẽ biểu hiện rõ nhất khi bạn chạm vào bề mặt ví da vào mùa đông, tay sẽ cảm thấy lạnh. Còn ví da thật khi chạm vào sẽ cảm nhận được độ mềm và mịn. Hơn nữa, nếu là ví da thật sẽ không bao giờ cho cảm giác mát lạnh ngay cả trong mùa đông. 3. Ngửi Những chiếc ví đẹp được làm từ da thú thì thường có mùi chất béo đặc trưng của động vật như hăng và hơi hôi, còn ví giả da thì ngửi thấy mùi nhựa tổng hợp. 4. Ấn Dùng ngón cái ấn mạnh lên bề mặt sản phẩm. Ví da thật sẽ để lại vết lõm xung quanh ngón tay cái của bạn, nhưng khi bỏ tay ra vết lõm sẽ biến mất chứng tỏ độ đàn hồi của bề mặt da thật. 5. Đốt Khi đốt một miếng da thật, da sẽ cháy và có mùi khét như mùi tóc. Còn da giả, bìa da đựng hồ sơ khi đốt da sẽ có mùi của nhựa cháy. Trên đây là những chia sẻ về cách nhận biết ví da nam hàng hiệu thật và giả giúp bạn yên tâm hơn khi chọn mua cho mình chiếc ví da hàng hiệu.


----------

